# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  قيمة آبل تعادل 32 بنكاً في منطقة اليورو

## الحصن نيوز

أصبحت قيمة شركة آبل الأمريكية للتكنولوجيا تعادل قيمة أكبر 32 بنكا في منطقة اليورو وذلك بعد التراجع الحاد في أسعار أسهم بنوك مثل سانتاندر الاسباني وبي.ان.بي باريبا الفرنسي ودويتشه بنك الألماني وأوني كريديت الايطالي مقارنة بارتفاع مطرد في سعر سهم آبل بحسب بيانات تومسون رويترز.وفي وقت سابق من يوم الجمعة تراجع مؤشر دي.جيه ستوكس لبنوك منطقة اليورو 4% لتصل قيمة البنوك الاثنين والثلاثين المدرجة عليه إلى 340 مليار دولار.. وهذه الحسابات بناء على القيمة السوقية لأسهم التداول الحر التي تقل في بعض البنوك الفرنسية على وجه الخصوص عن 100%، وهوى المؤشر بمقدار الثلث منذ مطلع يوليو متأثرا بمخاوف من أن تخسر البنوك المليارات من حيازاتها على سندات حكومات منطقة اليورو ومن فشل صناع السياسة في منع انتشار أزمة ديون منطقة اليورو.وخسرت بنوك منطقة اليورو ثلاثة أرباع قيمتها منذ أن وصلت إلى أعلى مستوياتها في مايو 2007، بينما في المقابل قفزت القيمة السوقية لآبل إلى 340 مليار دولار بفضل نجاح منتجاتها آي بود وآي فون وآي باد.
تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

